# Coffee produced by Aeropress/stove top



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope this isn't a ridiculously naive question but is there a specific term for the coffee produced a) by an Aeropress and b) by a stove top? I know that technically they don't produce espresso. I only drink espresso (out) or Aeropress/stove top at home (though have just got a Gaggia classic via the forum - thank you +++++ Adam), have only recently started drinking coffee and still have no idea what all the terminology (flat white etc. etc.) means or if I ever really need to know (anything without milk suits me).

Thank you.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Aeropress is, erm, a form of press coffee. Stove pot is stove pot coffee. Terminology can be a bit bewildering.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Generally the two big divisions are espresso which is made under 9 bar pressure and is short and intense, and everything else is brewed coffee. Brewed is longer and made under no or at least much less pressure.

Flat white, caffe latter etc are made with espresso and steamed milk.

Stove top or mokka pot makes an intense coffee but its not at 9bar pressure.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah, that's helpful... if I'd been drinking coffee for years I wouldn't have needed to ask. So generally at home, I'm producing brewed coffee (often when I feel the pressure rather than exerting it at 9 bar).


----------

